# Inhalt von StringBuffer in Textdatei speichern?



## bruce85 (29. Nov 2011)

Hallo,
der Titel sagt ja schon alles.
Ich möchte den Inhalt von StringBuffer in Textdatei speichern, leider bekomm ich das irgendwie nicht hin.
Ich hab schon bei google gesucht oder hier im Forum, leider hab ich nix gefunden bzw. weiss ich nicht nach was ich suchen muss.

Ich danke euch schonmal für die Hilfe.

MfG


----------



## Elemerald (30. Nov 2011)

```
PrintWriter pWriter = new PrintWriter(new FileWriter("test.txt"));
            pWriter.println("Hallo Welt!");
            pWriter.flush();
```
Das dürfte reichen ^^ statt hallo welt schreibst du natürlich deinen StringBuffer als String raus aber sonst müsste es funktionieren hier ist noch ein link dabei:

Die Klasse PrintWriter stellt Methoden bereit, mit denen in eine Textdatei geschrieben werden kann.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2011)

in J2ME sind diese Klassen wohl nicht vorhanden,
ausführlich 'j2me textdatei speichern' bzw. englisch gesucht?


----------



## schlingel (30. Nov 2011)

Gehts um Java ME oder Android? Im Falle von Android musst du dir das anschauen.


----------



## bruce85 (30. Nov 2011)

Danke euch.
Es geht um J2ME, ich finde einfach keine möglichkeit eine Textdatei zu erzeugen und in diese zu schreiben.
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

MfG


----------



## bruce85 (3. Dez 2011)

Weiss denn keiner ne lösung?

MfG


----------



## schlingel (3. Dez 2011)

Hast du schon die Lösungen aus diesem Thread probiert?

Und wenn das nicht funktioniert musst du wohl auf den Recordstore ausweichen.


----------

